# The Death of a Chaos God



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

So, what would happen if Khorne had a heart attack and died? What would happen to all of his daemons? If the daemons are created by the will of the god, then would all his daemons die? And what of his CSM followers, would they all just commit suicide or do they also have a psychic tie to Khorne and would die from lack of a god? 

Then, what would happen to the other gods? Would they rejoice or would they feel sympathy for their fallen companion?

What would happen to the warp? Would it change from the lack of one of the chaos gods? 


Sorry if I'm asking simple questions, I'm not huge into the fluff outside of Tyranids.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Another God/Embodiment of Warfare would arise and fill the gap, probably gork and mork or something..Khorne's demons would become raw energy to be reformed into some other god's minions..


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Chaos Gods don't get heart attacks. They are vast consciousnesses of warpstuff that are made of the psychic emissions of mortals, their dreams and nightmares.

The only way he could "die" is if anger and aggression suddenly stopped being a part of the human psyche altogether. And if one of the big 4 DID die? Probably some kind of horrific upheaval of warpspace, ripping through dimensions. Slaanesh wiped out an entire race and created the Eye of Terror just by virtue of being _born._


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chaos gods can't die as long as living creatures feed them. However if another warp being comes to envelop another lesser god then it in essence becomes both gods yet retaining the stronger identity of both, most often completely enveloping the lesser will (Kinda like how the chaos gods came to be in the first place where thousands of souls, and psychic remnants merge into a single entity).


----------



## Vallyuk (Nov 7, 2011)

I think nurgles having a heart attack every ten seconds or so, just as well he has an eldar goddess to sort him out every now and then.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

SoL Berzerker said:


> So, what would happen if Khorne had a heart attack and died?


Applying beginnings and endings to the Chaos God is paradoxical, they are eternal. Chaos cannot die. 



SoL Berzerker said:


> Then, what would happen to the other gods? Would they rejoice or would they feel sympathy for their fallen companion?
> 
> What would happen to the warp? Would it change from the lack of one of the chaos gods?





Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Codex: Chaos Daemons_ is very specific in regards to the Great Game being eternal, for if one chaos god was able to permenantly become dominant and destroy one or more of the other three, chaos would become a still, unmoving mass and cease to exist.
> 
> The only *plausable* way in which chaos could be defeated is to eradicate the entire flow of emotion from the universe(s) (which is as good as an impossible task) or to sever the connection between the materium and immaterium. And that is also assuming that a seperation would eradicate chaos anyway, chaos is eternal and timeless. It has always existed and yet has never existed simultaneously. Where the warp is concerned, it's perfectly plausable (especially considering the warp is indivisible from chaos) that chaos could even endure the complete eradication of emotion or the complete seperation of the immaterium from the materium; the chaos gods possibly being so vast that they have become entirely self-sustaining, and don't require the flow of emotion to endure (in some form at least).


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

So what would happen if the tyranids or necrons were successful and obliterated/ate all life ?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Necrons don`t want to obliterate all life, and even if the nids did the chaos gods have followers in other universes and other dimensions. So even if all life in the known 40k universe died the warp would continue on. (Its also unknown if nids somehow indirectly feed into the warp.)

If all life in all realities died then theoretically the warp would slowly fade as it would eventually lose the warp energies that feed it.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I thought Tzeentch was considered to be the most powerful chaos god? Couldn't Tzeentch just trap the other gods in some incomprehensible maze or dream?


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> I thought Tzeentch was considered to be the most powerful chaos god? Couldn't Tzeentch just trap the other gods in some incomprehensible maze or dream?


Tzeentch was the most powerful of the Gods until the other 3 ganged up on him, and on the precipice of defeat he shattered his staff into a million pieces and scattered it across the galaxy to appease the other 3 as some form of bargain/truce.

He has 2 horrors called the Blue Scribes looking for the pieces so he can be powerful again, so he has a chance of becoming the top dog again so who knows.

But even then, I don't think Tzeentch is powerful enough to put one of his fellow Gods into a dream or maze and even if he did have the power to do it what then? He manipulates and tricks for the sole purpose of manipulating and tricking, and if he gets rid of one God he basically gets rid of a potential tool/ally/plaything and he makes the great game a bit more boring for himself.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 26, 2012)

LukeValantine said:


> Necrons don`t want to obliterate all life, and even if the nids did the chaos gods have followers in other universes and other dimensions. So even if all life in the known 40k universe died the warp would continue on. (Its also unknown if nids somehow indirectly feed into the warp.)
> 
> If all life in all realities died then theoretically the warp would slowly fade as it would eventually lose the warp energies that feed it.


It was my impression that "the Warp" as we know it was actually a completely peaceful dimension of the human universe, up to the point where the wars of the Old Ones whipped it into a froth of negative emotions, thus creating the Warp we see today-- a primordial soup of psychic evil constantly seeking to break out and inflict itself upon the physical universe. By that measure, if everyone in the 40K universe simply stopped hating and killing one another, then Khorne at least would wither and die as there's nothing left to eat.

Fat chance of that happening, of course, but the theory remains sounds, I think. I can't really talk about "other universes" in the 40K context, and I would really prefer not to get those involved anyway.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

The chaos gods rise and fall, that minor demon???? 3 billion years ago he was a god like chaos power, and in 3 billion more he may be again. At least thats my take on them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going to speculate here. 


Let's assume that, by whatever means, Khorne simply died. Given what Khorne embodies, this would alter the state of all life in the galaxy. Anger, rage and hate would cease to apply. All daemons of Khorne would be extinguished as they are intricately bound to the blood god's very being. 

Humanity would lose all the anger it had. Ditto the eldar and astartes as well. 

Tyranids, tau and orks would likely suffer far less due to either having no link to Khorne or little link to the warp at all. Necrons would not be any different. 

Understand that gods are not just fed by emotion, they ARE emotion. Khorne IS anger. For Khorne to simply vanish, die or whatever would essentially remove all traces of what he embodies from all mortal psyche that is bound to the warp. 


This is however, completely hypothetical and as has been pointed out, the Chaos Gods cannot truly die. At least, not anymore. :wink:


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you have it the wrong way around. The Gods are born of the emotion, so the emotion exists before, and can exist after, but while it is there, the God *is* the thing.

To destroy Khorn, you'd probably have to remove all anger/hate/violence from the galaxy, perhaps only for an instant, then you would be able to kill it, but while it is there, it would sustain Khorn...


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Khorne, Tzeentch, and Nurgle are the oldest I think in that order. They represent the sentient collection of specific emotions by warp sensitive races. Through this existence they are able to weild unbridaled power in the warp and with the right circumstances the materium. While at the time, due to his source of sorcery and all around warp knowledge, Tzeentch was the most powerful his number one spot wasn't powerful enought to trump the other three. Khorne holds the number one spot now last time I checked due to the galactic bloodshed on a constant basis. 

I don't think that the gods can "die" in the sense you're thinking. Beings comprised of energy don't suffer from heart conditions. If you look at how Magnus was able to perceive them then you'd understand that death is an impossibility. The greatest psyker minds, some older than the Emperor have said that the only way the see to defeat Chaos is much like the tactic the Forerunners used against the Flood in Halo:Starvation. Their greatest source of sustanance in this galaxy is the human race with a few shreds coming from the eldar. We go, they go , it's that simple. So the real question isn't would would happen but what would happen for a Chaos God to die and sadly it's the death of us all.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

There was decadence/pleasure before Slaanesh was born, no? So I don't think the Chaos Gods ARE the emotion (as much as anything regarding them can be true/false).

What is true is that the CG are incomprehensible, or at least uncomprehended. Via Slaanesh, we have an idea of how one is born. We have no idea how one dies. But we can speculate....

A. Khorne feeds on anger/ the dead souls of angry warriors. If we stem that flow, or make it too weak for a Chaos God to feed on it, either by killing everyone off or separating Warp and Materium further (or something else) perhaps he'll wither. His greater daemons and then lesser daemons will fade away- though their last acts will be to try and incite more anger. Eventually, Khorne would become too weak to be considered a "god". Maybe.

B. Khorne is a being- he can probably be killed (as a consciousness). There are now only 3 Chaos Gods; Khorne's daemons become daemons of Chaos Undivided, or alternatively immediately die too. But a sufficient amount of war and anger- as found, say, in 40K- could create a new, Khorne-like deity that isn't Khorne. Maybe.

C. Something else entirely.


----------



## Lost&Damned (Mar 25, 2012)

Deadeye776 said:


> Khorne, Tzeentch, and Nurgle are the oldest I think in that order.


 Khorne was first to achieve sentience, but Nurgle is the oldest.




Deadeye776 said:


> I Their greatest source of sustanance in this galaxy is the human race with a few shreds coming from the eldar. We go, they go , it's that simple. So the real question isn't would would happen but what would happen for a Chaos God to die and sadly it's the death of us all.


As far as i am aware the only ones to have said that Chaos would "die" or something to that affect if all humans died was the cabal and as im sure we are all aware could just be one more Tzeetchian plot. (the Eldar are also notoriously deceptive and callous regarding human lives)

The interex, the eldar, chaos itself and im assuming the Emperor all believe that in the end all you can do is hold chaos at bay(the poem in the novel deliverance supports my view on the emperor), you can curb their influence but never completely negate it, they all believe that in the end Chaos will dance on the ashes of humanity as it has done with every other civilization.

They will be weakened by our demise, but only for a time, there are other races and species, and its only a matter of time for them to become space farers and crusade out into the stars, thus renewing the cycle.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> I think you have it the wrong way around. The Gods are born of the emotion, so the emotion exists before, and can exist after, but while it is there, the God *is* the thing.
> 
> To destroy Khorn, you'd probably have to remove all anger/hate/violence from the galaxy, perhaps only for an instant, then you would be able to kill it, but while it is there, it would sustain Khorn...


Actually, we don't know that for absolutely certain. 

In any case, the question was "what would happen if Khorne died." Not how.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Deadeye776 said:


> Khorne holds the number one spot now last time I checked due to the galactic bloodshed on a constant basis.


The nature of the Great Game is such that a single god does not hold dominance for long, the power and influence of each god is in constant fluctuation so for all intents and purposes no god is the strongest or weakest. There is no way of knowing which god (if any) currently holds supremacy. 



Deadeye776 said:


> Their greatest source of sustanance in this galaxy is the human race with a few shreds coming from the eldar. We go, they go , it's that simple. So the real question isn't would would happen but what would happen for a Chaos God to die and sadly it's the death of us all.


Whilst it is true that humanity is currently the greatest source of sustenance for the gods, without humanity the gods would still endure:



Codex: Chaos Daemons said:


> ...Chaos would also be much diminished without the rise of mankind.


"Much diminished", but not destroyed.



VulkansNodosaurus said:


> There was decadence/pleasure before Slaanesh was born, no?


Of course, but Slaanesh existed before she was born.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

They could always kill the entire Eldar race, that would birth the Starchild which should kill off the other gods ;D Or so it would seem. Then this question would get some straight up answers from GW


----------

